# Gunther



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I played around with this headshot.
I think he is looking really grown up in it.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I also love this capture.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

He is looking great as always.
Do you brush him before every photo shot? Casey and Mandy always look so messy yet he looks just brushed all the time.
Casey so needs a trim right now as well though even just brushed he is messy looking


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I brush him every second day or so.
He is due for grooming in a week and half and I think I will get his 'pants' trimmed down quite a bit...it's getting too long.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wonder if it is because Casey is still puppy fluff though he is a year now
He just looks messy even after a brush as I said.
I am off to grooming supply place in morning then I shall give the guy a good grooming and see how he looks.
I never get the head blow dryed great as he HATES the dryer near his head.
Gunther always looks to die for I just want to snuggle him.
( well maybe not after his day at the beach pics LOL)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Love both shots - he looks awesome!!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Great shots and the first one sure is crisp 

Maybe you could add pockets to his pants... lol


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

As always, GREAT pix of Gunther. Had to call my Hubby in to see the one with the reflection in the window. We both were so much in awe with this pic. My Hubby thinks that you should be selling some of you pictures to calendar makers or etc. Gunther is of course a great subject to photograph, but you are a great picture taker as well. Really always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Absolutly georgeous pictures! And I agree with FuzzButz. He would look awesome in the annual poodle calendar!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jazz is sitting here drooling over how handsome Gunther is... she won't even let poor Saleen look LoL. Guess, she figures she saw him first. Haha. He really is soooo pretty!

I love that first shot. What are you using to edit? Wish I was more savvy with the photo editing stuff... somehow I used to muddle through but now I can hardly do anything lol.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I can't even tell you how beautiful I think he is! WOW!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Spoofan..Those are beautiful portraits of Gunther. He is such a handsome model! I love the close up of his face. It looks like a piece of art.

It looks like you have a really nice view from that door and that its a nice place to live. Is it all rural?_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks everybody!!
The view we have is quite nice,looking out over the ocean towards Olympic mountains in Washington state.
5 minutes from major shopping.
Photography is my hobby,however I am quite an amateur,hoping to get better in time.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Jazz is sitting here drooling over how handsome Gunther is... she won't even let poor Saleen look LoL. Guess, she figures she saw him first. Haha. He really is soooo pretty!
> 
> I love that first shot. What are you using to edit? Wish I was more savvy with the photo editing stuff... somehow I used to muddle through but now I can hardly do anything lol.


Just download free PhotoScape and play with it.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

FANTASTIC! After the editing that first shot does look like a piece of art, I would happily frame it and put it on my wall, and then I'd tell everyone he was a very famous poodle LOL.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

He looks so nice...we hope to have the Gunther look here someday...
I'll be curious to see his pants trimmed. Do you do that for the summer or because it is just time?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> He looks so nice...we hope to have the Gunther look here someday...
> I'll be curious to see his pants trimmed. Do you do that for the summer or because it is just time?


A little bit of both.
They are getting very long to manage without matts.
I am seriously considering the 'bikini' cut and if I don't like it on him,I will just let it grow back.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

spoofan NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO please never do that to him.
I love the bikini have it on Mandy but I never seam to grow it back in I hate the in between stage and always go and cut it backoff.
He has the best hair it holds its shape so nicely.

He is just to gorgeous I plan now to grow Mandy out no if ands or butts I will lock away the clipers so I have to ask for the key to trim them LOL. I want some of those awsome wind blown shots


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> spoofan NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO please never do that to him.
> I love the bikini have it on Mandy but I never seam to grow it back in I hate the in between stage and always go and cut it backoff.
> He has the best hair it holds its shape so nicely.
> 
> He is just to gorgeous I plan now to grow Mandy out no if ands or butts I will lock away the clipers so I have to ask for the key to trim them LOL. I want some of those awsome wind blown shots


LOL.
Do you have any idea what a pain in the *** it is to brush the legs?
He brings home half of the park hidden in those pants.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ha - I can relate to the half the park thing - that is what Wrigley was doing with his whole coat. So I'm really happy with cutting Wriggs body short but I'm watching you and Gunther on the legs... I like the bikini and showed it to DH but he was thinking it might look to girly (however, I made the mistake of showing him the cut with more of a pom rather than a cuff. I think that boys in this cut usually get cuffs, right?)
I look forward to seeing it - whichever way you go.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I will post a pic of Casey he has long leg hair as well though he needs a good bath and blow dry you will get the pic.
We have 3 acres of property with every tree imaginable out there.
Willows being the worst for catching in the hair LOL.
I just love the look of your boy. I think that is much more attractive then those silly show cuts


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoofan said:


> A little bit of both.
> They are getting very long to manage without matts.
> I am seriously considering the 'bikini' cut and if I don't like it on him,I will just let it grow back.


I think he would be cute in a miami/bikini. My advice though would be to have the groomer do the legs and body with their longest gaurd comb. This way if you don't like it all that needs to be done is to take the poms off the next visit and go back to the short body. Presto, instant return to a lamb clip and then it's up to you again how long you want the legs to get and you didn't have an ugly inbetween stage. Also if you DO happen to love it, it is no problem at all to take shorter if you don't like the longer length. 

Clipping a pattern in with a gaurd comb is really the way to go if you're unsure about a particular style. It always leaves extra hair to play with if you decide you don't like what you've just done.

Thanks for the download. I can't wait !


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great idea about the guide combs


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

He is soooooo gorgeous!! You do a wonderful job at photographing him. The first one needs to be framed.roud:
Absolutely gorgeous!! 
I can't wait to see how you end up getting him cut. Pictures please..


----------

